# Lyon Sinterklaas Open 2010



## Laetitia (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi.

Quentin (the french magic and master magic solver) and I are organizing the Lyon Sinterklaas Open. Here is the webpage of this competition.

Since it's Sinterklaas, we will offer chocolate or candy (to cubers who have been good, of course !  )

I know it's very soon and that it may be difficult to plan to come now^^ If you need a place to stay, you can send a e-mail to Quentin or I, we will probably have room for you (or we'll find a friend who have room for you  )

Laetitia


----------

